# paying house rates Portugal



## ENIGMA (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi I wonder how people get on paying their property rates in Portugal when not living living there.I'm finding this difficult and normally go every 2 years to pay them.This year I'm getting an agent friend to sort it out for me,for the last 2 years rates.I wonder if there is an easier way to sort this out as the rates office will not even send my bill to the UK.


----------



## saintstommy (Apr 14, 2009)

*rates*

by law you should have a Fiscal representative looking after your issues if you are not living in Portugal. many companies offer this service


----------



## ENIGMA (Dec 4, 2007)

saintstommy said:


> by law you should have a Fiscal representative looking after your issues if you are not living in Portugal. many companies offer this service


Thanks,I have a friend living in the Algarve who is sorting the matter out.I didn't know it was law.


----------



## ENIGMA (Dec 4, 2007)

Just been reading on another expat website that it's possible to find out how much you owe online then pay via bank transfer.I just need to sort this out with the codes,which is a bit confusing.Has anyone used this method?


----------

